# Siemens Micromaster 420 via VB6 ansteuern



## McFire (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe Schwierigkeiten einen MM 420 via VB 6.0 über RS485 anzusprechen. Ich habe mir bereits die Kommunikation MM 420 <-> Drive Monitor im Serial Monitor angesehen. Wenn ich über mein bereits geschriebens VB Programm versuche den Umrichter anzusprechen passiert garnichts. Ich bekomme keine Rückmeldung vom Umrichter in irgendeiner Form.

Die Com Schnittstelle wird in VB entsprechend intialisiert. Ich sehe die Kommunikation zum Umrichter auch im Serial Monitor.

Die entsprechenden Parameter sind meiner Meinung nach richtig gesetzt.

Hat jemand ein Codebeispiel wie die Ansteuerung aussehen muss? Gerne poste ich auch meinen Quelltext zu meinem Versuchsprogramm.

Auch das Wälzen des Aufbaus vom USS Protokoll hat mich auch noch nicht weitergebracht. Ich komme nicht weiter, daher nun meine Frage hier an die Profis.

Gibts evtl. eine gute Doku mit entsprechenden Howtos?

Im Siemens Drive Monitor läuft der Umrichter problemlos.

Danke und Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Oktober 2009)

Welche Hardware (RS232 <-> RS485) kommt denn um Einsatz? Hier kann es vorkommen, dass diverse Steuerleitungen für die Spannungsversorgung des Wandlers gesetzt sein müssen. Wird ein Handshake verwendet? Was zeigtdas Kommunikationslog?


----------



## McFire (13 Oktober 2009)

Der Umsetzer ist ein ADAM-4561

Das ist ein Wandler von USB zu RS-485, 422, 232.

Der Umrichter ist via RS485 auf den Klemmen 14 und 15 angeschlossen. Nein Handshake steht auf 0 - comNone. Meinst du mit Kommunikations Log die Anzeigen im Serial Monitor? Sonst habe ich kein Log zur Verfügung, wo kann ich es einsehen? Welches meisnt du genau?

Vielen Dank schonmal für diene Mithilfe, ist sehr nett.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Oktober 2009)

Genau in dieser Konfiguration funktioniert der Drive Monitor? 
Zum Protokollieren der seriellen Schnittstellen empfehle ich Free Serial Port Monitor. Hier am besten auch die Steuerleitungen aufzeichnen. Ich habe bei mir die Tabellenansicht und die Anfragenansicht aktiv. Bei Einstellungen ist "Aufeinanderfolgende Schreibanfragen vereinigen" abgewählt. Damit sollten wir schon mal weiter kommen. 
Jetzt ein Log des Gut-Falles und des Schlecht-Falles machen. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## McFire (13 Oktober 2009)

Danke Rainer, genau den Monitor nutze ich auch. Ich erstell dir dann mal ein Log und stells rein wenn ich bisschen Luft habe.

Mit Drive monitor funktioniert der Antrieb genau.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Oktober 2009)

Die beiden Ansichten getrennt exportieren. Beim Speichern wird irgendwie nur die Konfiguration gesichert, aber der Inhalt kommt nicht mit.


----------



## McFire (13 Oktober 2009)

Soooo ich hab dir die Logs mit Drive Monitor und mit meinem Programm erstellt.

Bei meinem Programm habe ich

02 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 7F 00 00 77

und 

02 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 7E 00 00 76

abgeschickt.

Anbei die Logs auf meinem Webserver:

Drive Monitor: http://trabs.de/diverses/request_view_dm.zip
VB: http://trabs.de/diverses/request_view_vb.zip

Ich habe die Table View als CSV gespeichert, da Excel mit Zeilenanzahlen über 65500 nicht umgehen kann.

Danke und Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Oktober 2009)

Wie es aussieht, ist das Handshake unterschiedlich eingestellt. Hier mal rumexperimentieren (besser: In der Doku nachlesen, was das Teil möchte und dann so einstellen).
In den Logs sind außerdem "Aufeinanderfolgende Schreibanfragen vereinigen" nicht abgewählt. Bitte unter Extras / Einstellungen vornehmen. Dann sind nämlich unterschiedliche Schreibaufrufe klar getrennt erkennbar.


----------



## McFire (14 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

kannst du mir schreiben wo ich genau Extras finden kann? Ich find es nicht im Serial Monitor, wo soll die Option stehen?

Danke und Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Oktober 2009)

Monitor starten (und auf deutsch einstellen ;-)), wenn Fenster Anfragenansicht aktiv ist dann ist die Einstellung im Menü Extras. Dieses ist links neben dem Menü Fenster und dieses ist links neben dem Menü Hilfe. Dort "Einstellungen..." auswählen, im Tab Anfragenansicht befindet sich dann diese Einstellung. Dies ist aber nur zum besseren Erkennen der Anfragen erforderlich, hat aber nichts mit dem Problem zu tun.
Wie weit sind die Experimente mit dem Handshake? Um zu erkennen wie es der DM einstellt, müsse ich in Gerätetreiberentwicklungsbüchern kramen, da sind die paar Möglichkeiten schneller durchgetestet.


----------



## McFire (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, ich habe nur abund an Zeit an dem Projekt weiterzuarbeiten. Ich habe mal alle 4 Handshaketypen im VB ausprobiert und jeweils immer ein Kommanda an den Umrichter geschickt. Der Umrichter zuckt in keinster Weise. 

Anbei ein Screen von den Handshaketypen.







Abgeschicktes Kommando:


02 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 7E 00 00 FE

Danke und Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Oktober 2009)

Was steht in der Anleitung des Umrichters? Welche Signale benötigt er? Welches Handshake? Welches Datenformat? Gibt es dazu eine pdf?


----------



## McFire (19 Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts die Bedienungsanleitung.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ib.csFetch&nodeid=24523841&forcedownload=true

Im Punkt 3.7 ist die Kommunikation mit dem Umrichter beschrieben. Ich finde speziell zum Handshaking nichts es kann aber auch sein das ich Tomaten auf den Augen habe. Siehst du etwas?


----------



## McFire (19 Oktober 2009)

Ich kann auch mal mein Quelltext hier posten, aber nicht wundern das Programm dazu ist tiefste Alpha.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt mal nach dem USS-Protokoll gegoogelt und dabei auch folgende Informationen gefunden. Dort steht, dass 9600,8,E,1 verwendet wird. Wie kommst Du auf 9600,8,N,1?
PS: Gut finde ich auch dies hier als zusätzliche Infoquelle.


----------



## McFire (19 Oktober 2009)

YES, danke Rainer erstmal die Änderung  9600,8,E,1 hat mich erstmal soweit gebrahct das der Umrichter mit mir redet. 

 Das ist schonmal ein großer Sprung für mich:


Port geöffnet durch Vorgang "vb6.exe" (PID: 3948)


*Request: 19.10.2009 10:59:20.68864 (+76.8750 seconds)
*

 02 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 7E 00 00 FE         .........~..þ  


*Answer: 19.10.2009 10:59:20.70464 (+0.0156 seconds)
*

 02 0C 02 FA 31 C7                                 ...ú1Ç          


Port geschlossen



Wo genau stand das denn? Ich habe 9600,8,E,1 verwendet weil es hierß ich müsse ohne Parität arbeiten.


----------



## McFire (19 Oktober 2009)

Funktioniert danke Rainer,

mein Chef sagt gerade du sollst mir deine Anschrift schicken damit du einen kleinen Obolus bekommen kannst.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Oktober 2009)

McFire schrieb:


> Funktioniert danke Rainer,
> 
> mein Chef sagt gerade du sollst mir deine Anschrift schicken damit du einen kleinen Obolus bekommen kannst.



Einfach auf einen der beiden Banner oben links klicken, dann bekommst Du meine Adresse ;-)


----------

